# "Quería" o "querría"?



## Sofia_Santos

Hola,

Las 2 están correctas?


Gracias
Sofia


----------



## Istriano

Pretérito imperfecto o Copretérito:* quería*
Condicional simple o Pospretérito:  *querría*​​


----------



## XiaoRoel

No espanhol _*quería*_ é o português *queria*, e _*querría*_ o português *quereria*.


----------



## Istriano

Quería = eu queria [passado]

Querría = eu queria [pedido cortês feito na hora de falar], eu gostaria...

OBS
_Quereria _existe em português só na teoria (como _hei feito_  ).


----------



## Istriano

Sofia_Santos said:


> Las 2 están correctas?


Acho que em espanhol se diz _*ser *correcto_ (e não _*estar *correto_ como em português)...


----------



## chlapec

Acho que a questão é, provavelmente, se *quería* pode ser utilizado no sentido de *querría* quando se esta a pedir alguma coisa, a esprimir um desejo: -Buenas tardes, *quería/querría* un café. No caso de se tratar disso, a resposta é sim, mas o condicional é mais formal. De facto, a coisa funciona mais ou menos como no português, acho: "Gostava/gostaria de tomar un café contigo"



> Acho que em espanhol se diz _*ser *correcto_ (e não _*estar *correto_ como em português)...


 
A observação está correcta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Nós no galego usamos normalmente _*quereria*_, e não posso afirmá-lo com seguridade, mas estaria por pensar que nas falas nortenhas de Portugal também é assim.


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Nós no galego usamos normalmente _*quereria*_, e não posso afirmá-lo com seguridade, mas estaria por pensar que nas falas nortenhas de Portugal também é assim.


 
Nas nortenhas e nas outras. O condicional ainda é de uso comum em Portugal.



> Acho que em espanhol se diz _*ser *correcto_ (e não _*estar *correto_ como em português)


 
Em Portugal usamos frequentemente _'ser correcto'_ para além de _'estar correcto'._ Exemplo duma pergunta_: 'É correcto dizer 'está correcto' em espanhol?' -_ diria que neste caso _'ser correcto'_ se usa mais frequentemente do que _'estar correcto'._ Mas já é mais frequente perguntar, por exemplo, _'Esta conta está correcta?_'. As respostas, naturalmente, seguem o mesmo padrão.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, evitam-se as formas _quererei_ e _quereria_, apenas por uma questão de eufonia.

Usamos alternativas, como: vou querer, ia querer, etc. ou "sinônimos": pretenderei, desejaria.


----------



## Istriano

Guigo said:


> Usamos alternativas, como: vou querer,


 Pois é...
_Vou querer um bife, Eu queria um bife,_ e não _Eu quereria um bife _


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Pois é...
> _Vou querer um bife, Eu queria um bife,_ e não _Eu quereria um bife _


 
Já agora e para evitar confusões, deixem-me precisar que em Portugal também não é vulgar dizer _'Eu quereria um café/um bife'_. Possívelmente por causa do problema da eufonia que o Guigo apontou, o habitual é dizer _'Queria um bife/um café'_. Mas, se em vez de '_querer_' usar '_gostar_', já o normal será dizer _'Gostaria que me trouxesse um café'_, ou, simplesmente, _'Gostaria dum café'_. Em todo o caso, se o que se exprime com '_querer_' é desejo mais do que vontade, creio que o uso do condicional retoma o seu vigor: _'Quereria fazer isso?_'. Cá usa-se preferencialmente o condicional em situações que envolvem polidez ou delicadeza. Também há que assinalar, contudo, a tendência para substituir em muitos casos o condicional pelo imperfeito do indicativo, tal como acontece em espanhol.
A questão da eufonia reflecte-se igualmente noutros verbos como '_preferir_': _'Preferia um café'_ é mais comum do que _'preferiria um café'_, mas, se a pessoa não estiver muito segura da sua preferência, é provável que use o condicional (_'Preferiria talvez um café'_). 
Quando me referi à permanência do condicional não estava a reportar-me àquele caso específico de '_quereria um café_'.


----------



## Fer BA

Istriano said:


> Acho que em espanhol se diz _*ser *correcto_ (e não _*estar *correto_ como em português)...


 
Istriano,

Em BA dizemos "está correcto". A expressão "ser correcto" é usada somente quando falamos duma pessoa (es una persona correcta) ou duma ação (¿es correcto decir _querria un café_?; ¿es correcto hablar con la boca llena?). Quando trata-se de coisas, o usual é dizer "está correcta"

Quería/Querría/Quisiera/Quiero, são utilizadas quando se esta a pedir alguma coisa. Como diz o Chlapec, dependem da formalidade da situação, do registro, do lugar....


----------



## Sofia_Santos

> No espanhol _*quería*_ é o português *queria*, 
> e _*querría*_ o português *quereria*. 


Perfeitamente esclarecida, muito obrigada


----------



## Eliasvitt

Eu sempre escutei _queria _em português brasileiro para o espanol _quería _e _querría._


----------

